# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Board is freezing....

## Times Roman

....and recording about 1/3 of my key strokes. 2nd day in a row.

----------


## *Admin*

I noted yesterday that is was freezing up and had a rest of sorts... sent it to the tech so we shall see... are you still having issues??? and if so please explain in detail so I can forward to the tech... thanks

----------


## Far from massive

Sorry to step on the thread but,

I had the same issues, the past few days. It would take forever to load a new page after clicking on the link. Then if you tried to type a comment when typing in the dialog box (like this one) I could type about two to three times as fast as it could display the characters (I only type about 30wpm) if I did not slow down in my typing speed to allow it time to keep up then it would loose characters in the message.

Fortunately this issue seems to be resolved to a large extent today, the only problems I seem to be having is the occasional slow page returns.

Personally I think it was due to Dec11th bitching at Swifto so much that it overwhelmed the server...but I could be wrong :-)

----------


## Swifto

Its been freezing now and again for me.

I then got the VB database error page, which I haven't had for a looooong time.

----------


## *Admin*

thanks for the responses

----------


## Swifto

Board is freezing?

Admin turn the heater on....

I got steroid .com a scarf for Xmas by the way.

----------


## acidking

For the past three days it's been freezing with me too, I am on Firefox 7.0.1 on a Mac. It freezes and the whole computer freezes, then in slow motion I have to somehow force shutdown Firefox before the system grinds to a complete halt.

----------


## Razor

The board freezes for me everyday no matter what I am using, Chrome, Firefox IE or safari. It just gets stuck on a page and wont load :Frown: 
And it is just running slower and slower for me. Sometimes will not even load a page.

----------


## *Admin*

Thanks for the input am having this checked again...

----------


## Razor

The board is running slow again, wont load pages.

----------


## wmaousley

Hello people its winter............................lmfao

----------


## *Admin*

Yes I put a message out to the tech yesterday thanks...

----------


## Times Roman

> I noted yesterday that is was freezing up and had a rest of sorts... sent it to the tech so we shall see... are you still having issues??? and if so please explain in detail so I can forward to the tech... thanks


what i've been doing as a bridge solution is to open up MS.word and type my response there, then copy and paste into the reply section here on the board. the problem is intermittant, but when it's bad, it's very bad......

----------


## system admin

We found that the banner in the footer for DiscountSupplements.com was leaking memory and problematic for people with computers low on resources, we have removed it.

Please let us know if this change seems to have helped.

----------


## system admin

I welcome any feedback, please let me know if things have improved.

----------


## wmaousley

It seems to be working fine from my side.

----------


## Times Roman

I haven't noticed any more problems in the last day or so......

.....but i will keep an eye out and advise if they return

----------

